

One customer at a time - zackattack
http://www.petermichaud.com/essays/one-customer-at-a-time/

======
stevepotter
Well written. When someone signs up for my app, I check out each customer
personally and write them a custom email. So immediately the customer feels
part of a human-driven product.

